# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > ابزارهای گزارش سازی در دلفی > سوال: چگونگی درست کردن گزارشی به شکل زیر

## karimi.ali2005

اگر خواسته باشم گزارشی به شکل زیر درست کنم تعداد رکوردها حداکثر 40 تا واینکه 20 تا از رکوردها طرف راست و20 تای دیگه طرف چپ واینکه اگر کمتر از 40 تا بود مثلا 30 تا ان 30 تا را بنویسد وبقیه خانه های جدول را خالی بگذارد ممنون میشم من را راهنمایی کنید fastreportوqreportو....

----------


## vcldeveloper

FastReport قابلیت ایجاد Column (ستون) روی صفحات گزارش را داره. صفحه گزارش را دو ستونی می کنید (از تنظیمات Page)، و گزارش خودتان را در یک ستون طراحی می کنید. هر زمان ستون پر شود، فست ریپورت بطور خودکار ستون دوم را پر می کند.

اگر نمی خواید کل گزارش دو ستونی بشه، و فقط باند داده را میخواید دو ستونی کنید، همین قابلیت برای باند های داده در فست ریپورت وجود داره.

----------


## p_ooya

آیا قابلیت مشابهی در Rave هست؟

----------


## nilidelphi

شما  تو RAVE می تونین 2 تا Region بغل هم بزارید و کد بنویسی که هر وقت این سون پر شد بره به ستون دوم

البته فکر کنم تو rave هم مثل fast report تنضیمات page هست ولی هر چی تنضیم می کنی اون چیزی که می خوای نمیشه.

----------


## karimi.ali2005

ممنون از راهنمایی شما من خاصیت cloumn مربوط به باند داده اصلی را برابر 2وcloumnwidth را برابر 10.5 قرار دادم اما یک مشکلی داره یک ستون را پر نمی کنه به سراغ ستون دیگه بره مثلا اگر 10 تا رکورد داریم 5 تا داخل یک ستون و5 تای دیگه داخل ستون دیگر

----------


## MOJTABAATEFEH

آقاي كشاورز من طبق روش شما عمل كردم ولي يك گزارش به هم ريز نمايش ميده و اصلا خروجي مطلوبي تحويل نمي د هد
لطفا راهنمايي بفرماييد

با تشكر

----------


## vcldeveloper

> آقاي كشاورز من طبق روش شما عمل كردم


گزارش را در Designer فست ریپورت بصورت یک فایل fr3 ذخیره کنید، و اینجا قرار بدید.

----------


## MOJTABAATEFEH

سلام آقاي كشاورز فايل رو ضميمه براي شما ارسال كردم

----------


## vcldeveloper

روی فضای خالی صفحه دابل کلیک کنید، تا پنجره Page Properties باز بشه. در این پنجره، در تب دوم، تعداد ستون ها را مشخص کنید. یک مثال ضمیمه کردم.

----------


## szabeh

آيا ميشه ستون را به راست برد؟
اين مشکل فکر ميکنم تا حالا حل نشده

----------


## Amirtak

> آيا ميشه ستون را به راست برد؟
> اين مشکل فکر ميکنم تا حالا حل نشده




این مشکل من هم است.:کسی هست کمکمون کنه؟

----------


## gbg

سلام
من می خوام تعداد هر سطر داده ها در صفحه تعداد ثابت باشه و اگر تعداد داده کمتر بود اون سطر ها خالی باشن

----------


## gbg

راه حلی براش نیست؟

----------


## nice boy

> آيا ميشه ستون را به راست برد؟
> اين مشکل فکر ميکنم تا حالا حل نشده


خود فست ریپورت قابلیتی برای راست به چپ شدن نداره ولی اگه سورس فست ریپورت رو داشته باشی می تونی با تغییر در سورس این قابلیت رو اضافه کنی.
من قبلا این کارو در یک پروژه انجام دادم

----------


## gbg

در این مورد کسی چیزی به ذهنش نمی رسه؟



> سلام
> من می خوام تعداد هر سطر داده ها در صفحه تعداد ثابت باشه و اگر تعداد داده کمتر بود اون سطر ها خالی باشن

----------


## حسین خانی

با سلام   :لبخند: 



> خود فست ریپورت قابلیتی برای راست به چپ شدن نداره ولی اگه سورس فست ریپورت رو داشته باشی می تونی با تغییر در سورس این قابلیت رو اضافه کنی.
> من قبلا این کارو در یک پروژه انجام دادم


برای طراحی گزارش چند ستونی با این مشکل (راست به چپ) مواجه شدم !
دوست گرامی میتونید فایل ویرایش شده خودتون رو برای استفاده سایر اعضاء در این تاپیک بگذارید ؟

موفق باشید ...

----------


## MOJTABAATEFEH

دوست عزیز در چه فایلی باید تغییرات رو انجام بدیم؟

با تشکر

----------


## matinebi

بله میشه ستون اول از سمت راست پر شود سپس سمت چپ.cross را
سرچ کنید در سایت فایل آن موجود است

----------


## bootshow

FastReport 4 نسخه Full Source ورژن 4.8 که خودم در حال حاضر در دلفی 2010 از اون استفاده ميکنم،براتون آپلود کردم.فايلهاي مربوط به RightToLeft در پوشه source موجود است.
هر نسخه از fastreport را داري uninstall کنید.
recompile.exe را اجرا کنید.recompile all package را انتخاب کنید.rad studio 2009 انتخاب شده باشد
http://qooy.com/files/03A637SENN/FastReport4.rar
قابلیتهای راست به چپ برای fastreport

----------


## maryammb66

سلام منم می خوام صفحه گزارشم تبدیل به دو قسمت بشه که در سمت چپ از یک cross tab  و در سمت راست بتونم یه cross tab قرار بدم ولی هر کاری می کنم نمیشه!!!
میشه کمکم کنید؟!

----------


## mahboube

باسلام
آیا quick report هم امکان چند ستونی کردن دارد؟
ممنون.

----------

